# Mit VMWare Player und Ethernet auf SPS zugreifen



## Kp13 (18 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem und wollte fragen ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann? Besuche die Technikerschule und bin im 2ten Jahr. In Automatisierungstechnik habe ich die Mzöglichkeit über meinen Laptop auf eine SPS Miniaturanlage in der Schule zuzugreifen. Sie ist über Ethernet mit dem Internet verbunden. Mein Laptop hat Win7 und Simatic läuft über den VMWare Player auf WinXP.

Mein Problem: Die Simatic Software findet keine Geräte zum Software aufspielen obwohl die Adressen stimmen müssten. Kann das sein das ich am VMware Player was einstellen muss? Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen?


----------



## tnt369 (18 Oktober 2010)

kannst du die steuerung anpingen?
wie sind die ip-adressen vergeben (win7 und vm und steuerung)?


----------



## Kp13 (18 Oktober 2010)

Nein kann sie nicht anpingen! Findet keine Geräte!
Wiw genau ist das gemeint wie die Adressen vergeben sind?


----------



## tnt369 (18 Oktober 2010)

welche ip adressen hast du im winxp (unter vmware) und im windows 7 eingestellt?
welche ip-adresse hat die sps?


----------



## Kp13 (18 Oktober 2010)

Im XP IP Adresse: 192.168.58.128 Ethernetadapter LAN.Verbindung
Im Win7 IPv4 Adresse: 192.168.178.49 über Drathlos LAN Adapter
die SPS´n in der Schule haben 1.0.6.2


----------



## tnt369 (18 Oktober 2010)

die geräte sollten alle im gleichen segment sein. sonst "sehen" sie sich nicht.
d.h. die ersten drei zahlen sollten bei allen drei adressen gleich
eingestellt sein. die vierte zahl muß unterschiedlich sein.

beispiel:

sps   1.0.6.2

xp     1.0.6.55

win7  1.0.6.65

dazu sollte als subnet(maske) 255.255.255.0 stehen

probier diese einstellung mal aus und gib bescheid ob dann was geht.


----------



## Zefix (19 Oktober 2010)

Ich vertseh das eher so, dass er von zu Haus auf die Anlage in der Schule zugreifen will.
Da wird er noch VPN brauchen !?


----------



## netmaster (19 Oktober 2010)

so versteh ich das auch. dann würde ich direkt aus der vm den tunnel aufbauen.


----------



## Kp13 (19 Oktober 2010)

Ja genau so ist es ich möchte gerne von Zuhause aus auf die Anlage in der Schule zugreifen! Mein Lehrer hat gemeint das geht nur bei mir irgendwie nicht... Was ist VGN? Danke schonmal. Gruß


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 Oktober 2010)

Kp13 schrieb:


> Was ist VGN?



VPN = http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Private_Network


----------



## Kp13 (19 Oktober 2010)

Aha! Also hab ich das richtig verstanden das ich auf dem XP in meiner virtuellen Maschine ich die VPN Software installieren muss und mir da ein virtuelles Netz aufbauen soll?


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2010)

> Aha! Also hab ich das richtig verstanden das ich auf dem XP in meiner virtuellen Maschine ich die VPN Software installieren muss und mir da ein virtuelles Netz aufbauen soll?



Nicht ganz.

Der Tunnel muß ja an deiner Schule vorhanden sein.

Hast du Login-Daten von deiner Schule. 

Hast du IP-sec oder ähnliches

Win7--Virtuelles XP--->dein router--->Verbindungsaufbau mit dem Router deiner Schule ---->Passwort/Login --->Zugriff auf VPN (virtuelles Privates Netzwerk) deiner Schule--->Weiterleitung zur IP-Adresse der SPS.


LG


Edit: das bild sieht sch... aus --- Doppelklick


----------



## Kp13 (19 Oktober 2010)

Bin mikr nicht ganz sicher und werd auf alle Fälle nochmal nachfragen! Aber soweit ich weiß brauch ich kein Passwort kann das sein? Vielen Dank für eure mühe


----------



## MSB (19 Oktober 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz dumm gefragt, anstatt das du hier das Forum "bemühst",
solltest du dir einen deiner Mitschüler schnappen, am besten einen bei dems funktioniert, und mit dem
Schritt für Schritt deine Konfiguration durchgehen.

Das was hier bisher steht ist letzten Endes Rätselraten, über ein Netzwerk deiner Schule,
von dem du selbst noch nicht mal so was ähnliches wie Ahnung hast.

P.S. Vergiss Step7 solange noch nicht mal ein Ping funktioniert, also Kommandozeile "Ping IP_SPS",
brauchst du dir über Step7 rein gar keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (20 Oktober 2010)

> Bin mikr nicht ganz sicher und werd auf alle Fälle nochmal nachfragen! Aber soweit ich weiß brauch ich kein Passwort kann das sein? Vielen Dank für eure mühe



Ich schick dir das Programm in die Schul-SPS, kein Problem


----------

